# Обследование МРТ/ Оборудование



## ksana11 (3 Сен 2007)

Добрый день, 
Головными болями я страдаю с 6 лет (сейчас мне 32 года) после сотрясения головного мозга. Спасали только таблетки. 
Сейчас уже 8 дней как болит голова. Причем болит, когдя я нахожусь в вертикал. положении, в гориз. положении - боль постепенно утихает.
Таблетки не помогают. 

В медиц. центре мне дали направление  на МРТ головного мозга и шейных позвонков, т.к. в данном центре не проводят МРТ. 
Я представляла оборудование для проведения МРТ в виде трубы, но в центре куда меня направили оборудование не в виде трубы, а как-то выглядит иначе. Это по словам врача, который и направил меня  в др. центр.

Хотелось бы узнать - не "разводят" ли меня или же, действительно, МРТ оборудование бывает разных видов.
Причем по направлению обследование значительно дешевле, чем предлагают в других центрах Москвы.
Спасибо.


----------



## Helen (3 Сен 2007)

В данном случае какой-либо подмены произойти не может, если в учреждении, куда Вас направили вам сказали, что они проводят МРТ-диагностику. 

Модификации МРТ-аппаратов бывают различные.


----------



## Анатолий (3 Сен 2007)

Согласен, с каждым годом МРТ аппараты модифицируются.


----------



## ksana11 (4 Сен 2007)

Спасибо большое за ответы. 
Очень надеюсь, что благодаря МРТ наконец-то смогут установить причину головных болей.


----------



## Анатолий (4 Сен 2007)

Да, с появлением МРТ диагностики, решаются многие проблемы.


----------



## Sergey44 (11 Сен 2007)

Скажите- а в каких центрах Москвы стоят самые современные аппараты для МРТ? , последние их модификации


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2007)

248-15-71
 Акад. Им. Сеченова (магнит 1,5 Т)


----------



## Sergey44 (11 Янв 2008)

*1,5Т или 3Т-на каком магните лучше делать МРТ?*

Подскажите пожалуйста-имеет ли смысл заплатить подороже и сделать МРТ на более мощном и современном магните 3Т, а не 1,5Т?
Действительно ли на 3Т снимки более четкие и вследствии этого более информативные?
 Мне надо сделать МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.


----------

